# Neonikotinoide



## BERND2000 (5. April 2016)

Ich staune seit Langen das Ackergifte für Angler kein so wichtiges Thema zu sein scheint.
 Viele dieser Gifte landen ja im Gewässer, wo sie dann weiter wirken.
 Ich habe da zum Beispiel wenig zu den "Neonikotinoiden" von den Angelverbänden gelesen.
 Die Imker laufen Amok wenn sie den Namen nur hören, die Vögelschützer bringen es mit dem Einbruch bei Wiesenvögeln zusammen und die Naturschutzverbände fürchten es auch.
 Nur die Angler ......

 Der Einsatz wurde vor wenigen Jahren in Deutschland widerwillig verboten. Nun gibt es einen erneuten Vorstoß sie wieder einsetzen zu können. Die Imker gehen dagegen vor, weil Sie es als einen der Gründe des Bienensterbens sehen und sammeln Unterschriften.
https://www.campact.de/bienen/appel...a&utm_source=/bienen/appell/&utm_medium=Email


http://www.nabu-burgdorf-uetze.de/w-000-F-2015-07-23-01.html.

 >>> Hinzu kommt ihre relative Langlebigkeit in Wasser und Boden.<<<http://www.pan-germany.org/deu/~news-1079.html

 Das Zeug tötet Insekten und die sehr ähnlich ausgebauten Krebstiere.
 Bei Bienen hat man recht gute Kenntnisse wie heftig die Nebenwirkungen sein können.
 Das Zeug ist wasserlöslich und kann dort in bestimmten Fällen noch lange wirken.
 Das Kleinkrebse geschädigt werden können ist gesichert.
 Aber es gibt ja nicht nur kurzlebige Kleinkrebse sondern auch länger lebende Großkrebse und Krabben im Nahrungsnetz. 
 Rückgänge bei Fischfang, könnten auch am Rückgang der Nahrung liegen.

 Fragt Doch mal Eure Vereine, Verbände oder Fach-Wissenschaftler ob sie Näheres wissen, wie sich das im Wasser auswirkt.
 Man findet da nicht so viel...an Aussagen.|bigeyes

 Aber vielleicht weiß ja Jemand mehr.


----------



## wilhelm (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

Recht hast du Berd2000,
man kann es nicht gut heißen das unsere Lobbypolitiker unsere Umwelt vergiften lassen aber uns Anglern immer mehr Auflagen zwecks sogenanntem Naturschutz reinwürgen, und unsere " Vertreter" bleiben ruhig .
*An Thomas*, es geht uns alle an und ist nach meiner Meinung keine allgemeine Politik. wenn es geht bitte stehen lassen und vielleicht in den Bereich "Angelpolitik" schieben.
Hier nochmals der link zu den Leuten die nicht alles hinnehmen wollen.
https://www.campact.de/bienen/appel...a&utm_source=/bienen/appell/&utm_medium=Email

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Nidderauer (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Der Einsatz wurde vor wenigen Jahren in Deutschland widerwillig verboten. Nun gibt es einen erneuten Vorstoß sie wieder einsetzen zu können. Die Imker gehen dagegen vor, weil Sie es als einen der Gründe des Bienensterbens sehen und sammeln Unterschriften.



Hallo Bernd,

da ich zufälligerweise einige Bienenvölker habe ...

Die Zulassung der Neonikotinoide Clothianidin, Imidacloprid und Thiamethoxam wurde Ende 2013 für 2 Jahre als Beizmittel z.B. für Raps ausgesetzt . 

Beizmittel bedeutet, dass das Saatgut damit behandelt wird, um es vor Fressfeinden zu schützen. Tatsächlich tragen sämtliche aus dem Saatgutkorn entstehenden Pflanzenteile das Beizgift in geringer Dosis. Dazu gehört auch Nektar (Honig!) und Pollen. Der Pollen von Raps landet vielerorts in Gewässern und sorgt dort für einen wenn auch geringen Gifteintrag im Frühjahr!

Die Bienengiftigkeit wird anhand eines LD50-Wertes bestimmt. Das bedeutet, es zählt nicht als bienengiftig, wenn 24 Stunden nach Anwendung noch 50 von 100 Bienen leben. Auch halbtote und nurmehr zuckende Bienen zählt man als lebendig.

Wie Nikotin in Zigaretten machen Neonics süchtig und locken eine Vielzahl von Insekten, darunter vor allem auch Bienen an, die fliegen keine anderen Blüten mehr an, wenn sie erstmal das Rapsfeld entdeckt haben. Darunter leidet auch die Bestäubung der Obstbäume, sofern die Blüte ins selbe Zeitfenster fällt. Für Bienenvölker, die ihre Brut mit dem Zeugs füttern, endet das irgendwann am Jahresende tödlich, weil sie nicht genug gesunde Jungbienen großziehen können und dadurch im Kampf gegen die Varroa auf die Verliererstraße geraten.

Das Saautgut für das Erntejahr 2014 wurde beim Raps bereits im Spätherbst 2013 aufs Feld ausgebracht, also vor Inkrafttreten des Verbotes. Erst im Jahr 2015 stand erstmals nicht mit Neonics gebeizter Raps auf den Feldern, der überwiegend Ende 2014 ausgebracht wurde. 

Der ein oder andere erinnert sich vielleicht noch an die vielen Wespen im letzten Sommer. Rein zufällig war das nicht  und viele Imker berichten darüber, dass die allermeisten Bienenvölker den Winter 2015/16 sehr gut überstanden haben.

Meine 8 Völker leben auch alle noch und zwar ohne jegliche Behandlung gegen die Varroa im vergangenen Jahr. Sowohl große, als auch kleine Völker. Die Tiere können sich also selbst gegen die Parasiten wehren, wenn Ihnen diese Gifte nicht die Sinne vernebeln. Glyphosat im Bienenvolk wirkt sich ganz ähnlich aus, das hat CCD (Colony Collaps Disorder) zur Folge, da rätselt die Wissenschaft aber auch schon Jahrzehnte, woran das liegt. Wie immer, wenn schon vor der Untersuchung feststeht, dass es kein Ergebnis geben wird.

Nicht alle Neonikotinoide sind verboten, Thiacloprid darf beispielsweise immer noch z.B. in die Rapsblüte gespritzt werden. 

Wer ein bisserl was in der Birne hat verzichtet deshalb besser auf jeglichen Rapshonig und weicht besser auf Waldhonig bzw. Sommerblüte aus.

Letztlich ist aber ein Verbot einer Wirkstoffgruppe auch nur Augenwischerei, weil dafür letztendlich andere nicht mindergiftige Mittel zum Einsatz kommen, die mit denselben Verfahren zur Feststellung der Bienengefährlichkeit zugelassen werden. 

Das eigentliche Problem ist die immer mehr auf Ertrag ausgerichtete konventionelle Landschaft, die arbeitet nunmal komplett gegen die Natur und benötigt daher auch immer mehr Gifte, um die Ernten nicht zu gefährden.

Was ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, dass man sich bei den Fischen generell aufregt, wenn nicht heimische Arten im Gewässer vorkommen, während auf dem angrenzenden Acker so ziemlich jeder hochgezüchtete Scheiß aus dem Labor angebaut werden kann, der ohne Hilfsmittel keinerlei Chance hätte, groß zu werden. Und damit wird eben Einfluß auf die gesamt Tier- und Pflanzenwelt genommen.

Da muss sich was ändern und zwar durch Boykott des Verbrauchers, ansonsten geht das tödliche Spielchen in bereits gewohnter Art und Weise munter weiter. 

 Die Fischereiinstitute schlafen noch sehr viel tiefer, als dass die Bieneninstitute seit Jahren tun, das kommt beim Thema Fischerei noch erschwerend hinzu. Letztlich sind es bei den Imkern aber auch eher einzelne Berufsimker vom Berufsimkerbund, die Mißstände versuchen aufzudecken. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Deep Down (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich staune seit Langen das Ackergifte für Angler kein so wichtiges Thema zu sein scheint.
> Viele dieser Gifte landen ja im Gewässer, wo sie dann weiter wirken.



Zur Abstimmung über die EU weite weitere Genehmigung von Glyphosat habe ich auch noch nichts von unseren Verbänden und vor allem nicht vom angeblich uns auf europäischer Ebene vertretenden DAFV gehört!
Bei Letzterem liegt aber wohl auch ein Interessenkonflikt auf Seiten der Vorsitzenden vor. Da schlägt die Lobby durch! Bloß die Klappe halten.


----------



## gründler (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Das eigentliche Problem ist die immer mehr auf Ertrag ausgerichtete konventionelle Landschaft, die arbeitet nunmal komplett gegen die Natur und benötigt daher auch immer mehr Gifte, um die Ernten nicht zu gefährden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es wird in ferner Zukunft keine Landwirte mehr geben wie wir sie kennen,der große Ausverkauf läuft auf hochtouren und die Umwandlung ebenfalls.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfDAfbyevlg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz3c1FWwFj8


----------



## BERND2000 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

@Sven, da hast Du das wirklich gut beschrieben.

 Aber es betrifft eben nicht nur die Bienen.
 Sondern fast alle Insekten oder Krebstiere, die mit dem Zeug in Kontakt kommen.
 Bei den Bienen nehmen wir es wahr, aber selbst bei den Anderen Insekten bemerken wir es kaum.
 Ein Bekannter hat mir mal geschrieben, man hätte nun deutlich weniger Insekten auf der Windschutzscheibe...da habe ich es dann auch bemerkt.

 Aber bei dem Getier im Boden oder Grundwasser bekommt man das gar nicht mit, viele scheinen zu denken das da nichts lebt.

 Selbst als Angler wird man es kaum bemerken wenn im Gewässer die Futtertiere weniger werden..
 Wobei viele Aquarianer schon aussagen das sie weniger Tümpelfutter finden.

 Wir würden vielleicht einen Rückgang bei den Fischen bemerken, der aber viele Gründe haben könnte.
 Diesen Rückgang haben wir fast überall in Deutschland, warum auch immer.
 Wirbeltiere kommen mit dem Zeug recht gut klar, für sie ist es nur gering giftig.
 Für Insekten und Krebstiere ist es aber extrem giftig, wie sich schon über die Anwendung erkennen läst.
 Für Sie viel gefährlicher als das ungleich harmlosere DDT.
 Was ja auch nur in der Nebenwirkung größere Probleme bei den Eiern der Vögel verursachte.
 Vermutlich sollten höhere Krebstiere besonders betroffen sein.
 Wegen der Anwendung bei Energiepflanzen und deren Förderung in Deutschland sollten rein deutsche Gewässer besonders betroffen sein.
 Für mich war es eine der möglichen Erklärungen warum  bei uns an der Weser die Wollhandkrabben verschwanden. Sie brachen bei uns ein bis an die Nachweisgrenze.
 Einen Ähnlichen Rückgang gab es bei vielen Wassertieren
 Im letzten Jahr waren sie schon wieder vereinzelt zu finden, aber auch Krebse , Muscheln, oder bei Eintagsfliegen war wieder Zuwachs zu beobachten.

 Ich habe schon öfter Krebse gesehen die sich wie in Zeitlupe bewegten und wo ganze dichte Bestände plötzlich verschwanden...so etwa könnte es wirken.

 In den Ohren habe ich aber auch noch 2 Aussagen von Gewässerbiologen.

 1. Bei der Äsche kann der Rückgang eigentlich nicht nur am Kormoran liegen, das würde Er nicht glauben.

 2. Es wäre erstaunlich das immer mehr eingesetzte Gifte auf den Ackerflächen, nicht zu Nachteilen bei den Fischnährtieren führen würden.
 Bzw, das so etwas scheinbar nicht untersucht wird.

 Wie das geht mit dem Verharmlosen oder Abstreiten von Problemen, hat die Tabaklobby ja über Jahrzehnte vorgeführt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Zur Abstimmung über die EU weite weitere Genehmigung von Glyphosat habe ich auch noch nichts von unseren Verbänden und vor allem nicht vom angeblich uns auf europäischer Ebene vertretenden DAFV gehört!
> Bei Letzterem liegt aber wohl auch ein Interessenkonflikt auf Seiten der Vorsitzenden vor. Da schlägt die Lobby durch! Bloß die Klappe halten.


So ist das eben, wenn sich organisierte Angelfischer in ihrer ganzen Kompetenz trotz vieler Warnungen auch diesbezüglich eine nichtangelnde Präsidentin wählen, die dafür Monsanto nahe steht und Gentechnik befürwortet...

Mit so jemand für saubere Gewässer kämpfen, gegen Neonikotinoide und Glypohosat etc.???

Das wollen organisierte Angelfischer mehrheitlich nicht, sonst hätten sie jemand anders gewählt..

Damits den notwendigen, klar anglerischen Touch bekommt, der bei uns dafür zur Diskussion notwendig ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Zur Abstimmung über die EU weite weitere Genehmigung von Glyphosat habe ich auch noch nichts von unseren Verbänden und vor allem nicht vom angeblich uns auf europäischer Ebene vertretenden DAFV gehört!


 Stimmt da ist es ganz ähnlich....
Aber gründler hat es ja schon beschrieben, der Umbau in der Landwirtschaft zur Industrie ist im Gange.
Günstigere Massenproduktion geht fast immer zu Lasten der Umwelt....und der Qualität.

 Bestes Beispiel für mich war bei der Planung einer Entschlammung....

 Landwirt A, fand die Idee super das Gewässer zu erhalten und entschuldigte sich das er für den Nutzungsausfall der Weiden etwas Geld haben wolle.

 Landwirt B, war moderner und besser ausgebildet.
 Der rechnete dann aus, das er dann ja dort auf dem Acker, zusätzlich keine Gülle mehr ausbringen könne.
 Es ging nicht darum Flächen zu düngen weil man etwas produziert, sondern eher um Entsorgung der Gülle
 Der lehnte auch Entschädigungen ab.

 A. war wohl noch ein bodenstämmiger Landwirt, B. wohl eher  Agrarökonom der die Flächen anpachtet.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ist das eben, wenn sich organisierte Angelfischer in ihrer ganzen Kompetenz trotz vieler Warnungen auch diesbezüglich eine nichtangelnde Präsidentin wählen, die dafür Monsanto nahe steht und Gentechnik befürwortet...
> 
> Mit so jemand für saubere Gewässer kämpfen, gegen Neonikotinoide und Glypohosat etc.???
> 
> ...


 
 Stimmt, das hätte ich ja fast vergessen.
 In den Thema sollte Sie wirklich Fit sein, perfekt besetzt wenn Sie das denn einsetzt für Angler, Fische und Gewässer.


----------



## Nidderauer (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon öfter Krebse gesehen die sich wie in Zeitlupe bewegten und wo ganze dichte Bestände plötzlich verschwanden...so etwa könnte es wirken.


 
 Hallo Bernd,

 die Wirkungsweise ist vielschichtig. Einerseits wirken die Neonics direkt aufs Nervensystem, andererseits konnte bei Bienen auch eine immunsuppressive Wirkung zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden. Das bedeutet im Klartext, die Gifte fördern aktiv die Verbreitung von Viren!

http://www.wissenschaft.de/leben-um...estizide-ebnen-tödlichem-Bienenvirus-den-Weg/

 Viele Jahre hatte man die Verbreitung der Viren hier bei uns der Varroamilbe in die Schuhe geschoben, und das, obwohl Viren wie DWV (deformated wing Virus) auch in Australien vorkommen, wo es die Milbe überhaupt nicht gibt.

 Eigentlich wäre es in diesem Zusammenhang mal interessant, wie hoch die Giftbelastung in einem See sein muss, damit der Koi-Herpes-Virus den Karpfenbestand dahinrafft. Koi's werden seit vielen Jahrzehnten aus Japan importiert, der Virus ist aber erst seit wenigen Jahren ein Problem. Wahrscheinlich kann man das erstmalige Auftreten des KHV in Deutschland auch direkt mit der Zulassung einer bestimmten Wirkstoffgruppe bei den landwirtschaftlichen Giften in Verbindung bringen.



Sneep schrieb:


> Das Thema Zuchtlachs nehmen hier einige etwas auf die leichte Schulter. Die bringen nicht nur ihre genetische Armut mit, sondern auch mal schnell eine Krankheit wie ISA mit.


 
 Und bei solchen neumodigen Sachen wie ISA müsste man halt mal das Futter auf Pestizidrückstände untersuchen, vor allem die proteinreiche Kost pflanzlichen Ursprungs. 

 Damit würde sich dann auch schnell das Schreckgespenst der bösen Viren in Luft auflösen, genau wie die steigende Anzahl von Autoimmunerkrankungen bei Mensch und Tier .

 Aus imkerlicher Sicht würde die Anwendung bienengefährlicher Mittel die ganze Sache deutlich einfacher machen. Tiere, die mit solchen Spritzmitteln in Kontakt kommen, würden auf dem Feld verenden und könnten so kein weiteres Unheil im Volk anrichten. Das Gift bliebe auf dem Acker.

 Gelangten solche Mittel ins Gewässer, würden sich Schäden sehr schnell und deutlich zeigen. Das ist aber nicht gewollt, weil dann der Verursacher zweifelsfrei identifizierbar und in der Haftungspflicht wäre.

 Die systemisch wirkenden schleichenden Gifte, wie z.B. die Neonics, sind einfach nur eine riesengroße Katastrophe für die gesamte Umwelt.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## BERND2000 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

Was für ein Blitzstart, heute Morgen als ich das einstellte waren es kaum 50 000 Unterschriften,
wenn ich diese Zeilen schreibe könnten da nun die 200 000 zusammengekommen sein.
Gleichzeitig wurde es hier nur 200 Mal angeklickt.
Na ja viele Angler scheinen mit Gewässergütebestimmung und Bewirtschaftung nicht viel am Hut.
Aber auch Neonikotinoide scheinen Ihnen nicht viel zu sagen. 

Ich bleib dabei auch hier herrscht bei den Angelverbänden der Tiefschlaf, auch bei Ihnen reicht´s eher nur für den Tierschutzgedanken beim Angeln.
Fast 200 000 Stimmen an einem Tag zu erhalten, zeigt eine verdammt gute Arbeit.

Nachtrag: 700 Stimmen in der Zeit der Zeilen, also nun schon mehr als die lächerlichen 200 000.|bigeyes


----------



## Hezaru (5. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

Mal so aus dem Gedächtnis heraus, die Neo..
wurden doch immer mehr Verboten, höhere Auflagen, keine blühenden  Unkräuter im Bestand. Bauen sich die nicht ab oder warum ist das Problem so gross?


----------



## Hezaru (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

ups, hab erst jetzt ein paar Links gelesen und die Sache wird klarer. Da gibt es schon ein paar Mittelchen mit hohen Bienenschutzauflagen, die haben ne gute Langzeitwirkung gegen alles, dürfen aber nicht bei Bienenflug gespritzt werden. Aber mit langer Wirkungsdauer zwickt sich das Ganze ein Bischen....
Die Neo... sind ja viel Rapsinsektiziede. Ich denke aber hier ist die Geschichte noch nicht zu Ende da noch einiges nicht vollständig erforscht ist ( Imidachloprid).
Bei Kartoffeln gibt es jetzt was neues gegen Drahtwurm,es muss innerhalb kurzer Zeit 10-15cm eingegrubbert werden da es giftig für Vögel ist.
Nicht das ein Kormoran sowas frisst, das währe einfach nur Pech gehabt.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Mal so aus dem Gedächtnis heraus, die Neo..
> wurden doch immer mehr Verboten, höhere Auflagen, keine blühenden Unkräuter im Bestand. Bauen sich die nicht ab oder warum ist das Problem so gross?


 
 Mal so aus der Erinnerung und ich bin Laie.
 Die Mittelchen wirken ähnlich wie Pflanzen sich eben teilweise schützen.
 Schon der Name weist ja darauf hin das Tabak sich so gegen fraß von Insekten oder Raupen verteidigt.
 Für Mensch und Wirbeltiere fast schon harmlos wirkt es aber gezielt bei Insekten.
 Das Zeug ist für Sie so giftig, das selbst die geringste über das Saatgut aufgenommene Mengen die Pflanze vor Fraß schützen.
 Es ist dann in der gesamten Pflanze vorhanden.

 Ein Problem war das sich beim Aussähen ein Teil der Beize löste und als Staub verwehte.
 Dieses Problem soll nun vielleicht gelöst worden sein.

 Eine weitere Frage ist wie viel von der Beize in der Pflanze aufgenommen wird, oder wie viel ins Grundwasser gelangt.
 Dort sollte es recht schnell abgebaut werden, leider zeigte sich das dieses eben nicht immer so schnell erfolgte wie im Labor und der Zulassung.

 Ich weiß nun nicht ob das auch später noch mal gespritzt wird, aber das Zeug wirkt eben schon in unglaublich geringen Mengen bei Insekten.
 Das auch Krebstiere betroffen werden ist bekannt, die können sich dann nicht mehr richtig bewegen und verhungern, wenn sie nicht vorher gefressen werden.

 Diese Stoffe töten Insekten das ist klar, aber Insekten und Krebstiere sind ja sehr ähnlich aufgebaut.
http://www.scinexx.de/wissen-aktuell-16114-2013-05-16.html
 Fische leben bei uns vorrangig von Insekten, Insektenlaven, Krebstiere u.s.w. 

 Die Mittelchen wurden auf Druck der Nachbarländer zunächst einmal verboten, wobei Deutschland sich da sehr schwertat.
 Umfangreich findet sich hier etwas:http://www.pan-germany.org/deu/~news-1079.html

 Auszug aus dem Link:
 >>> Hinzu kommt ihre relative Langlebigkeit in Wasser und Boden. Bei Imidacloprid beispielsweise findet in Gewässern mit neutralem ph-Wert fast kein Abbau statt. Ist die Umgebung basischer, liegt die Halbwertzeit bei rund einem Jahr. Dies erklärt auch die hohen Imidacloprid-Rückstandsgehalte in Niederländischen Gewässern<<<


 Um Thomas seinen Einwurf zu verstehen, sollte man wissen das  Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan sich da immer wieder für das Zeug einsetzte.
 So etwas kann sie....auch wenn Angler das oft abstreiten.

 Wir haben also eine echte Fachkraft als Präsidentin.:m
 Eher ungewöhnlich für einen Umweltverband.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Nicht das ein Kormoran sowas frisst, das währe einfach nur Pech gehabt.



Vögel, Säuger u,s.w haben einen anderen Stoffwechsel, bei uns wirkt das kaum.
Darum kann man so etwas ja bei Nutzpflanzen anwenden.
Wir vertragen es, lästige Insekten sterben.


----------



## Nidderauer (7. April 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wir vertragen es, lästige Insekten sterben.


 
 Hallo Bernd,

 naja, vielleicht magst Du diese Aussage nochmals überdenken?

http://www.imkerforum.de/showthread.php?t=20143&highlight=metabolite+thiacloprid

 Langzeitstudien gibt's wohl eher nicht. Ich bin grundsätzlich dafür, die landwirtschaftlichen Gifte in den von BUND und NABU betreuten Gewässern umfangreich zu testen, bevor die auf die Äcker gelangen dürfen. Da sieht man dann ja, obs die Vögelchen umhaut oder nicht. Und das ohne den gemeinen Angler zu gefährden, der darf dort in der Regel ja nicht angeln.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

Hallo,

wie der ein oder andere ja schon mitbekommen hat, hab ich auch ein paar Bienenvölker und dadurch erschließen sich auch in Bezug auf andere Umstände unserer Zeit neue Horizonte, weil man da zwangsläufig etwas genauer hinschaut, wenn es abwärts geht. Den Bienen geht's ja nicht immer schlecht. Aber immer öfter, vor allem wenn die Großlandwirtschaft diverse Mittelchen einsetzt. Und da gibts ziemliche Auffälligkeiten sowohl durch Herbizide, wie z.B. Glyphosat angeht, als auch durch Insektizide, wie z.B. die Neonics. 

Beide haben wohl auch massive Auswirkungen auf unsere Gewässer, vielleicht lässt sich die Wirkungsweise anhand von Bildern etwas besser erläutern.

Zur Erklärung vielleicht noch, dass auf demselben Acker, auf dem jetzt der Raps steht (sind knapp 100 ha zusammenhängende Fläche durchs gesamte Tal verlaufend) im Oktober 2014 eine Unkrautvernichtung mit Glyphosat durchgeführt wurde. Die meisten Regenbehälter hatte ich Mitte 2015 saubergemacht, nachdem sich dort Unmengen an übelriechendem Schlamm gebildet hatten und keinerlei Grünzeug wuchs, sondern nur noch Braun- und auch Rotalgen.

2 Regenauffangbehälter hatte ich nicht saubergemacht. Und die schauen jetzt so aus:














Auffällig ist, dass auf dem Schlamm nur ein paar Schleimalgen wachsen, das Wasser aber ist komplett klar und tot. Da ist keinerlei Leben drin. Die Schleimalgen lösen sich von Zeit zu Zeit vom Grund, weil sie dort keinen Halt finden und treiben zur Oberfläche. 

 Hier in meiner Region schauen viele Gewässer derzeit sehr ähnlich aus. Da sind die Schleimalgen aber eher braun.



 Fortsetzung folgt sofort


----------



## Nidderauer (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

Anders schaut das bei einem anderen Regenbehältnis aus, das sollte mal eine Bienentränke sein mit ca. 4 m² angeschlossener Dachfläche, dort hat sich aber seit der Glyphosatspritzung keine Biene mehr hin verirrt. 

Das Wasser in diesem Behältnis schaute im letzten Jahr nicht besser aus, als in den anderen Behältern, letztmalig hab ich es im Januar diesen Jahres sauber gemacht und entschlammt. Das bisherige Jahr kann nicht ganz so schlimm gewesen sein, wie man vielleicht erkennen kann entwickeln sich Grünalgen in Form von Phytoplankton, was man an der leichten frischen Grünfärbung schön erkennen kann.






 Auch die Mücken fanden das offenbar gut und haben dort fleißig Eier abgelegt.

 Anfang letzter Woche kam es leider, wie es kommen musste, das Rapsfeld wurde in die Vollblüte gespritzt, offenbar mit Biscaya (Wirkstoff Thiacloprid = Neonicotinoid) was sofort an den teilweise desorientiert und erschöpft wirkenden Sammelbienen vor den Beuten erkennbar war. Und obwohl der Abstand zum Feld etwa 50 m beträgt, hat es jetzt, ca. 1 Woche nach der Spritzung sämtliches tierisches Leben im Behältnis ausgelöscht.






 Wäre das jetzt kein Regenbehältnis, sondern ein Angelgewässer neben einem konventionell bewirtschafteten Rapsfeld, dann würde auch das Zooplankton gewaltig eins auf die Mütze bekommen. Und die vor Kurzem geschlüpfte Zanderbrut würde mangels Futter eingehen.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

Das sind sehr interessante Beobachtungen.
Ich habe dieses Jahr sehr früh auch seltsame Algenbeläge in Fließgewässern gefunden, die meist nur kurze Strecken bedecken.
Wenn du ein vergleichbares Experiment zu den Neonikotinoiden machen willst, könntest du neben dem Maisfeld und abseits von Feldern etwas Gras sammeln und zu Heu trocknen.
Damit dann einen Heuaufguss unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen.
Es würde mich wundern, wenn es keine Unterschiede zu sehen gäbe.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Wäre das jetzt kein Regenbehältnis, sondern ein Angelgewässer neben einem konventionell bewirtschafteten Rapsfeld, dann würde auch das Zooplankton gewaltig eins auf die Mütze bekommen. Und die vor Kurzem geschlüpfte Zanderbrut würde mangels Futter eingehen.
> 
> Grüße Sven


 
 Das Mittel soll wohl kurzfristig während der Blüte ,verboten worden sein, weil sonst zu viel Rückstände im Honig seien.
 Für uns egal, ins Wasser kommt es immer.

 Was die Fischbrut betrifft, bei uns haben die Brachsen, Rotaugen noch nicht einmal begonnen, der Zander laicht viel später.


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das Mittel soll wohl kurzfristig während der Blüte ,verboten worden sein, weil sonst zu viel Rückstände im Honig seien.
> Für uns egal, ins Wasser kommt es immer.



 Hallo Bernd,

 hast recht, da hab ich mich vertan. Man hat dem Mittel kurzfristig die Zulassung entzogen, weil man (wohl irrtümlicherweise) die Grenzwerte für Thiacloprid im Honig abgesenkt hatte, ohne zu Bedenken, dass dann kaum noch ein Honig Verkehrsfähigkeit erlangt :q.

 In die Blüte eingesetzt haben die nun Mospilan, Wirkstoff Acetamiprid. Wird auch im Wein- und Obstbau eingesetzt.

http://www.cheminova.de/download/produkte/184.pdf

 Zitat (unter anderem):
 "Relevante Sätze
H302 Gesundheitsschädlich bei Verschlucken.
H315 Verursacht Hautreizungen.
H318 Verursacht schwere Augenschäden.
H412 Schädlich für Wasserorganismen, mit langfristiger Wirkung.
R22 Gesundheitsschädlich beim Verschlucken.
R38 Reizt die Haut.
R41 Gefahr ernster Augenschäden.
R52/53 Schädlich für Wasserorganismen, kann in Gewässern längerfristig schädliche Wirkungen
haben."

 Wirklich besser ist das wohl auch nicht, vielleicht sogar noch schlimmer. Wenn ich das richtig im Gedächtnis habe, dann hat man aber bezüglich Thiacloprid die alten Rahmenbedingungen mittlerweile wieder hergestellt, die sind aber noch nicht in Kraft getreten, weil das mit Verboten kurzfristiger funktioniert, als mit Genehmigungen.

 @Laichzeit: Eigentlich sind das keine Experimente, das ist die Realität hier in der Nähe zur Intensivlandwirtschaft. Es sind lediglich ein paar Beobachtungen, Experimente würde ich eigentlich von anderer Stelle erwarten, bevor solche Mittel auf die Umwelt losgelassen werden. 

 Werde die Regenbehältnisse mal weiter im Auge behalten und schauen, wie sich das weiter entwickelt. 

 Bei dem, was man da so sieht, muss man davon ausgehen, dass sich im Wasser über glyphosathaltigem Schlamm kein Phytoplankton mehr bildet, sondern lediglich Schleimalgen und dort Mücken keinerlei Interesse zeigen, ihre Eier abzulegen, also quasi eine Art Indikator. 

 Bin auch mal gespannt, wie sich das im anderen Gefäß mit Grünalgenwachstum weiterentwickelt, bzw. wann dort wieder lebendige Mückenlarven zu finden sind.

 Bin jetzt nicht der große Stechmückenfreund, aber die sind ja im Grunde genommen auch Nahrung für Jungfische, Reptilien und Amphibien.

 Mais wird hier in meiner Ecke weniger angebaut, da wurde bisher auch gerade mal das Saatgut ausgebracht, aber außer evtl. Unkrautvernichtungsaktionen ist da noch nix passiert auf den Äckern.

 Ich war gestern mal an einem Verbandsgewässer auf Hecht unterwegs, der Talsperre Wolfersgrün. Da schaut das genauso aus. Allerdings sind die Schleimalgen, die sich dort vom Boden lösen braun und nicht grün. Der Boden (lehmig) schaut danach wieder sauber aus, die Frage ist, ob er es auch ist.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

.... übrigens ist Acetamiprid auch ein Neonicotinoid.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neonicotinoide

 Und zur großen Freude aller liegt das riesige, kaum besiedelte Deutschland auch noch an 5. Stelle weltweit, was den Rapsanbau angeht.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raps

 Raps stammt ursprünglich aus dem östlichen Mittelmeeraum und ist damit in unseren Breiten ein Neophyt #6. Und weil das so ist, braucht die Pflanze hier auch eine besondere Behandlung, sonst gedeiht sie nicht vernünftig . Diese besondere Behandlung bekommen auch unsere Gewässer zu spüren.

 Komisch ist allerdings, dass sich dafür anscheinend niemand interessiert? Das ist doch hier im Forum eigentlich gängige Praxis, wenn es um einzelne bösartige Fischarten geht, da schlägt man sich am liebsten gegenseitig die Köppe ein. 

 Um das von meiner Seite aus auch mal klarzustellen, ich würde in Gewässer, die so ausschauen wie die Regentonnen mit glasklarem Wasser auch keine Silber- oder Marmorkarpfen einsetzen. Als diese Fische besetzt wurden vor 30-40 Jahren, da hatten die meisten Gewässer noch eine eher grünliche Färbung mit sehr geringen Sichttiefen.

 Dasselbe betrifft die Graser, es gibt eigentlich kaum noch Gewässer in Deutschland, die nicht unter den Auswirkungen der Landwirtschaft leiden. Da sollte man froh sein, wenn der Grund noch so sauber ist, dass dort Kraut Fuß fassen kann. Auf dem Glyphosat-Schlamm funktioniert das mit Sicherheit nicht mehr.

 Ich kann es auch nachvollziehen, dass man dem Karpfen teilweise kritisch gegenübersteht. Einfach weil die Gewässer mit einer höheren Karpfendichte in besonderem Maße auffällig sein können. 

 Was passiert wohl, wenn die Karpfen da unten im Schlamm wühlen und all die Sünden der Vergangenheit wieder ans Tageslicht befördern? Dann beginnen die Kreisläufe der einzelnen Wirkstoffe von Neuem.

 Und da kommt es auf die Betrachtungsweise an. Für mich ist der Karpfen daher nur ein Symptom-Aufzeiger.

 Ein Symptom, dass die Gewässer, in denen es nach Besätzen zu Auffälligkeiten kommt im Grunde genommen tot sind, mausetot.

 Die Frage ist allerdings, wer diese Gewässer alle ausleert, entschlammt und Ihnen damit wieder Leben einhaucht. Und vor allem, wer das alles bezahlt?

 Das BfR? Das Bundesamt für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung? Die Fischereibehörden? Wieso kann das überhaupt soweit kommen, verfügen die dort alle nicht über die erforderliche Sachkenntnis? Also echte Nichtsachverständige?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Nidderauer (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> In die Blüte eingesetzt haben die nun Mospilan, Wirkstoff Acetamiprid. Wird auch im Wein- und Obstbau eingesetzt.
> 
> http://www.cheminova.de/download/produkte/184.pdf
> 
> ...


 
 War gerade mal an der Talsperre Koberbach, Gewässernummer C08-100.

 Nördlich der Talsperre blühen momentan riesige Rapsfelder, die Traktorspuren im Feld verraten, dass in die Blüte gespritzt wurde.

 Im Einlaufbereich der Talsperre tausende verpilzte Fische, sowohl Weißfische, als auch Barsche und Karpfen. Zum Teil wirken die Fische stark desorientiert und stehen kopfüber im Wasser. Es sind auch einige tote Fische auf dem Grund zu erkennen, das Wasser ist glasklar.

 Einigen lebenden Fischen hängen Bandwürmer aus dem Arsch heraus, schaut aus, wie Lametta. Die vertragen das wohl auch nicht. Ja haben wir denn schon wieder Weihnachten oder was?

 Gewässeruntersuchungen waren wohl positiv in der Form, dass nix Negatives gefunden wurde, weil eben nicht auf landwirtschaftliche Gifte untersucht wird. Wer will kann sich das positive Wasser mal selbst anschauen, ich mach morgen vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder.

 Vielleicht kommt ja mal jemand auf die Idee und sendet eine Gewässerprobe nach Rücksprache an folgendes Labor:

http://www.intertek.de/lebensmittel/honiganalytik/

 Und verklagt dann endlich mal einen der Verursacher auf Schadenersatz.

 An diesem Gewässer hat sich wohl die Angelsaison erledigt, da braucht man sich über Zanderböcke während der Schonzeit wahrlich keine Gedanken mehr zu machen. An welchen sächsischen Verbandsgewässern schwimmen denn noch Unmengen verpilzter Fische rum, damit ich mir den Weg dorthin gleich ersparen kann?

 Danke und Gruß
 Sven


----------



## UMueller (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

Hab mal google bemüht. Auf einer Imkerseite steht das Neonics  7000 mal giftiger wirken als DDT beispielsweise ( für Insekten wohlgemerkt ). Bis es sich in der Natur wieder abgebaut hat vergehen schon mal 1000 Tage.Also fast 3 Jahre. Beispiel: Landwirt A setzt Neonics nur einmal jedes Jahr auf seinem Acker ein. Daneben fließt ein kleiner Bach. Nun was da wohl passiert. Wichtige Fischnährtiere wie Köcherfliegenlarven, Fohkrebse usw. werden immer weniger. So wichtige wie die Wasserflöhe und Hüpferlinge verschwinden da dann wohl völlig. Ein Wahnsinn das so ein Mittel eingesetzt werden darf. 
Sicher sehr bequem für die Agrarwirte. Aber kann es das sein. Es gab da mal einen Spruch von Horst Stern der hieß glaube ich. "Chemie züchtet dumme Bauern"


----------



## UMueller (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

Hochwirksame Insektizide wie die Neonikotinoide geraten nun immer mehr in den Verdacht ein massives Insektensterben mit einem dahergehenden Rückgang anderer Tiere auszulösen. Nach einem Beitrag vergangene Woche in den Tagesthemen gabs auf Kontraste nun diesen Film. "Giftige Rekordernten. Massenhaftes Artensterben durch Insektizide in der Landwirtschaft". Der link dazu funktionierte bei mir leider nicht. Also mal die suchmaschine bemühen. Auf jeden Fall sehenswert. Entlarvend auch die Aussage der Sprecherin von Bayer. Nachdem innerhalb kurzer Zeit 5000 Bienenvölker nach Ausbringung von gebeitztem Saatgut starben sprach sie von normaler Sterberate. #d
Gut vieles was in dem Film berichtet wird steht hier schon in den Beiträgen. Ist ja nicht ganz neu dieses Thema deswegen aber nicht weniger aktuell.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



UMueller schrieb:


> Hochwirksame Insektizide wie die Neonikotinoide geraten nun immer mehr in den Verdacht ein massives Insektensterben mit einem dahergehenden Rückgang anderer Tiere auszulösen. Nach einem Beitrag vergangene Woche in den Tagesthemen gabs auf Kontraste nun diesen Film. "Giftige Rekordernten. Massenhaftes Artensterben durch Insektizide in der Landwirtschaft". Der link dazu funktionierte bei mir leider nicht. Also mal die suchmaschine bemühen. Auf jeden Fall sehenswert. Entlarvend auch die Aussage der Sprecherin von Bayer. Nachdem innerhalb kurzer Zeit 5000 Bienenvölker nach Ausbringung von gebeitztem Saatgut starben sprach sie von normaler Sterberate. #d
> Gut vieles was in dem Film berichtet wird steht hier schon in den Beiträgen. Ist ja nicht ganz neu dieses Thema deswegen aber nicht weniger aktuell.



Der ganze Dreck gehört verboten. Die verantwortlichen Firmen kennen die Auswirkungen ihrer "Produkte" auf die Tierwelt seit langem. Da sind teils kriminelle Vertuscher am Werk.

Mittlerweile sind die Auswirkungen aber nicht mehr wegzureden. Da tickt ein ähnlicher Skandal wie bei der Dieselgeschichte.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der ganze Dreck gehört verboten. Die verantwortlichen Firmen kennen die Auswirkungen ihrer "Produkte" auf die Tierwelt seit langem. Da sind teils kriminelle Vertuscher am Werk.
> 
> Mittlerweile sind die Auswirkungen aber nicht mehr wegzureden. Da tickt ein ähnlicher Skandal wie bei der Dieselgeschichte.


 
 Würde ja auch vorrangig wieder den gleichen Staat betreffen, warum sollte da die Politik und Verwaltung anders wirken?
 Nachträgliche Strafen wie in der U.S.A oder anderen Länden gegenüber Verursachern, kennen Wir ja gar nicht.
 Bei möglichen Strafsummen von vielen Milliarden beginnt man halt eigenverantwortlich vorsichtig zu werden.|supergri

 Nun ja für Menschen sind solche Gifte eher harmlos, was so wie einst bei DDT wenig aussagt über die Umweltverträglichkeit.
 DDT galt auch lange als harmlos, heute meist verboten aber immer noch in Einzelfällen in Verwendung.


----------



## fischerheinrich (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

bei den Jägern wird auch ein Zusammenhang zwischen dem massiven Rückgang von Fasan uns co und den Neonikotinoiden diskutiert. 
Fakt ist wohl, dass in den letzten Jahren die Insekten massiv (um über 80%?!) zurückgegangen sind und ggf. in Folge dessen z.B. Küken z.B. vom Fasan, die auf tierische Nahrung in den Anfangswochen angewiesen sind, quasi verhungert sind oder so deutlich geschwächt, dass diese nicht überleben.
Es wäre wohl nicht weiter verwunderlich, wenn es auch Auswirkungen auf die Gewässer bzw. der Insekten am und im Gewässer geben würde.
Dazu passt auch, dass es in diesem Jahr (und teilweise auch im letzten Jahr) schon ein wenig besser bei Fasan und Co aussieht, quasi analog zum (Teil-)Verbot der Neo´s.


----------



## Gone Fishing (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*

Wir hinterlassen nur noch verbrannte, bzw. vergiftete Erde und Wasser.
Die wenigen, die daran groß verdient haben, ziehen woanders hin, wenn es dann noch unverseuchte Gebiete gibt.

Da bei so wichtigen Dingen nicht augenblicklich gehandelt wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass für die Bundesregierung die positiven Eigenschaften überwiegen, die da wären:

- Die Windschutzscheiben und Kühler müssen nicht mehr von toten Insekten befreit werden. Was für eine Zeitersparnis! Danke den Entscheidungsträgern dafür!

- Man kann endlich wieder draußen Obst und Kuchen genießen, ohne auf lästige Stechinsekten wie Wespen, acht geben zu müssen.

- In heißen Nächten kann das Fenster offen bleiben, da unnütze Stechmücken kaum noch existieren.

- Da es kaum noch Singvögel gibt, werden Autos kaum noch bekotet, was Zeit und Geld spart.

- Gesundheitsschädlicher Lärm durch Vögel beleibt aus.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Neonikotinoide*



fischerheinrich schrieb:


> bei den Jägern wird auch ein Zusammenhang zwischen dem massiven Rückgang von Fasan uns co und den Neonikotinoiden diskutiert.
> Fakt ist wohl, dass in den letzten Jahren die Insekten massiv (um über 80%?!) zurückgegangen sind und ggf. in Folge dessen z.B. Küken z.B. vom Fasan, die auf tierische Nahrung in den Anfangswochen angewiesen sind, quasi verhungert sind oder so deutlich geschwächt, dass diese nicht überleben.



Rebhühner wäre richtiger gewesen. Fasane waren in Deutschland nie flächendeckend vorhanden, die Bestände resultieren überwiegend aus Besatzmaßnahmen.
Aber es ist natürlich wahr, dass in Fu.. old Germany viel zuviel gespritzt wird, der Hauptgrund für den Rückgang der Artenvielfalt, liegt aber nach wie vor an der Lebensraumzerstörung.

@BERND2000:
Das DDT oder ähnliche Schweinereien für Menschen unschädlich sind, halte ich für ein Gerücht #d. Unser Staat ist Weltmeister im Verschleiern, jede Studie kann getunt werden und die Grenzwerte werden immer von Leuten fest gelegt, die in irgendeiner Weise vom Staat bzw. der Industrie abhängig sind.

Und die nächste Bombe tickt schon, Stichwort Botulismus und Biogasanlagen. Wäre den nächsten Thread wert, aber wir warten erstmal noch ein paar Tausend verreckte Wildtiere, Rinder und Jagdhunde ab |gr:.


----------

